# How often to bathe?



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I've read how a lot of tiels love to get in the shower, mine doesn't. I've misted her a couple of times in the short time I've had her, but how beneficial are baths and how often should they be done?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cockatiels and Bathing

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/baths.html

Read through that, it tells you pretty much everything about bathing and how often.

But I either have mine in the shower with me, or I just mist them and they love it - not all Cockatiels like being misted or having a bath, mine get misted or have a bath every second day to keep the dust away so it doesn't make them sick.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much. That site is a big help!


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

I also read the information on bathing. It is very helpful as my Cocoa doesn't like to be misted and so far doesn't like water. I will still introduce him to bathing and hopefully he'll soon enjoy it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Even a light mist is helpful 'cause it promotes preening behavior.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

But do you need to bath your bird less if they are constantly preening? Lola won't voluntarily take a bath, I mist her less often at this point than I should, but she is constantly preening...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They don't need to get soaked or immerse themselves. 2 or 3 mistings a week should be good enough to keep them in fine feather. Constantly preening is a bit much and could indicate a problem like mites or maybe just a molt (makes them itchy). In the case of a molt daily misting helps them deal with it. Mites is less likely but if it starts looking like bald spots are developing it's time to see a vet.


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

no bald spots...she looks healthy. I think she mostly preens when I'm around. She was at the vet before her recent trip for a prolapse, and the vet had said she looked great. But I will get out the mist bottle and get her a couple times a week. We also burn woodstove heat during the winter months so I'm asuming that could dry out her skin without some extra moisture...thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

My Earl doesn't like a mist, he just sits there and gets wet. But afterwards he will preen, some cockatiels just don't like it!


----------

